# NDSLRD ! Nikon D7100



## Andromalia (Mar 28, 2015)

Since the 7200 has been released I figured it was the proper timing to upgrade my D90 to a used 7000 or 7100 and get less hassle with high ISOs, as the D90 is still a perfectly valid camera for normal or good light conditions. Got this one used with 21K clicks, with the grip and two batteries for 600&#8364;.
Since it's the hour change tonight and I work tomorrow at 8, I'll maybe skip sleeping and go outside for a few night time urban shots. Pictured with my Tokina 11-16 2.8 lens.


----------

